# silk reeling



## yamabushi (Jul 8, 2003)

I am interested in finding out about silk reeling. Does anybody have referrals for comprehensive info about chan ssu chin?


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 8, 2003)

probably the best place to start looking would be any Chen Shi Taijiquan website...try a search on google for Chen Taiji


----------



## Larry (Jul 8, 2003)

Both Mike Sigman and Don Miller have vids out describing reeling silk energy that you might want to learn from.

In Systema, a Russian martial art, reeling silk energy is called "the wave" and is used fairly extensively.

I generally describe it using the image of a fishing rod casting a lure. Think of your feet as being the butt end of the rod, the handhold area of the rod as being your waist, the near end of the rod as being your shoulders, the rod tip as being your active hand, and the lure as being the energy you're projecting.

Clearly the power comes from the butt end of the rod, travels through the springy body of the rod, sails through the  tip of the rod, and projects out into and beyond your opponent.

Depending on how you manage the handle of the rod, you can cast the lure anywhere you want, with a great deal of power or very gently.

The rod itself can be either very stiff or very springy, depending on the size and weight of the lure you're casting. Power projects through it nonetheless; it just takes a different dynamic if you're casting a large lure rather than a light one.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 8, 2003)

A book called "The Dao of Taijiquan" by Jou Tsung Hwa has an introduction to the subject and some basic excercises for its development.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## yamabushi (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. I have read Jou's book and found it inspiring and excercises informative but I am thirsting.....The Russian art description is helpful. I have some wu experience with Dr. Wen Zee and one of his close students and both he and my ch'uan-fa teacher said it is something I already do. The wave description makes it clearer. However I am still appreciative in advance of any other sources on the matter. Thank you.


----------



## East Winds (Jul 9, 2003)

Chen Xiaowang has a couple of excellent videos on Chan Si Gong. Well worth giving them a look.

Regards


----------

